
Anyone interested in giving each other facebook app usability tips as the facebook apps are developed? - amichail

======
amichail
If anyone is interested, let me know so I can add you as a developer for my
app (so you can try it out) and you can do the same for me. Moreover, we
should probably establish a friendship (at least temporarily) to test the
friend features.

~~~
shawndrost
me too!

sdrost@gmail.com

~~~
amichail
I've sent you a friend request.

------
litepost
Definitely. I love Slide's My Questions app but its usability is horrid,,,
Max... are you around? Love your app but I got a few ideas to make it a
helluva lot more usable. Start by returning me to the question I've just
answered instead of my own question page. (I'm familiar enough with my
question, I don't need to return to it.) etc etc (And Slide's Facebook apps
are hardly the worst offenders here. ALL of them could use a little bit of
improvement IMHO.)

Web 3.0 = where _everyone_ contributes to the development of web apps, not
_just_ engineers.

